# DEUCES76 builds and projects



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

daaaaaaaam thats a lot of kits


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

goddamm homie..... u got one hell of a stash :0 :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys thats only half of my stash all the rest is in storage


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks good!! when do you plan on sending that 454ss this way???? :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

got that from mini its not done yet still alot of body work to do to it


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I could use one of them altranomads too for my resin build!!!! What chya want for it???  :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn i think this dude robbed tha truck driver!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice trucks homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do you work at Big Lots?? :scrutinize:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

no but i have alot more then this


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 25 2008, 06:32 PM~10734525
> *no but i have alot more then this
> *



:0  :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

your flip nose s10 is rad! nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

They all lookin good bro, why you showin off pics of my personal stash!








Just kiddin!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 25 2008, 03:58 PM~10734380
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 so clean and nice I love it a lot


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

any of that stuff for sell homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

RON, NOW I KNOW WHO CLEAN OUT OUR BIG LOTS IN THE AERA :biggrin: THAT'S ABOUT 1/4TH OF YOUR KITS IF I'M RIGHT FROM LAST TIME I SEEN IT. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND I'LL SEE YOU AND YOUR POPS IN MERCED.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 25 2008, 07:13 PM~10735187
> *any of that stuff for sell homie
> *



x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i pmed him on some of those 67s....i want those BADLY!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like those trucks and damn on the kits lol


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

damn that dime is sick


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie lookin good.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks for all the comps guys


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice rides


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie are you selling the 62 IMPALA


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

just letin everyone know when i get to my storage i will be postin up kits for sell and i will have pics


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

wanna sell the snapfast fullsize chevy??


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i do have another one when i go to my storage ill get it


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

eric weres the pics from tonights meetin


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice builds man..and i like the purple flamed mailbox
:biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 1 2009, 11:57 PM~12582085
> *eric weres the pics from tonights meetin
> *


There done, guess you can't put a ton of pics on at one time :dunno:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

You've got some really nice rides Homie, and an amazing collection of kits too ! :cheesy:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

clean rides fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

YOU GOT SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE, NICE WORK. LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT A LOT OF BUILDS COMING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks homie i do have alot of projects


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean rides homie love them all :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> wow really nice bro


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn man, how did I miss this?!

Real nice builds, and a great stash!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 12 2009, 05:41 AM~12677674
> *Damn man, how did I miss this?!
> 
> Real nice builds, and a great stash!
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice looking builds in here.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the 65 and the rivi r my wifes builds


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

OK HOMIES ALL THESE KITS R FOR SELL OR TRADE THE KITS R 5 DOLLARS EACH LET KNOW







IF INTERESTED


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

that hot rod 54 chevy complete?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

its all there


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

5 bucks shipped? Pm me your adress and itll go out tommarow!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

54 SOLD!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 21 2009, 01:29 AM~12768084
> *Come on ! Are you really serious ? $5.00 shipped ! I have known Ronny for years , in such time he's made some stupid moves but come on VINNY $5.00 shipped is a joke !
> 
> 1 i just shipped a set of wheel it cost it $3.45 to ship just those ! Plus that 54 HOT ROD issued kit is a $20.00 kit that he offered at steal for $5 bucks then you asked or should i say you stated $5.00 shipped !
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

pmed you about these in red and orange !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Chill out ass! I asked him in PM and he said yeah 5 shipped so back off man.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the rest send me a pm cash in hand


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 21 2009, 10:16 PM~12776512
> *Chill out ass! I asked him in PM and he said yeah 5 shipped so back off man.
> *



I TALKED TO RONNY SHIT FACE ! THE KIT WILL COST MORE THEN 5 TO SHIP IT YOU POOR BASTERED ! WHEN THE LAST TIME YOU SHIPPED SOMETHING THE SIZE OF A KIT SOMEWHERE ! OH WAIT ! YOU DON'T ALWAYS COME THROW WITH YOUR DEALS MY BAD ! 

WHEN I SENT YOU OUT JUST THE FRAME FOR YOU MONTY IT WAS ALMOST $4.00 ! SO BASICLY RONNY GAVE YOU THE KIT AND IS PAYING FOR SHIPPING ! :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2009, 10:10 PM~12778980
> *I  TALKED  TO  RONNY  SHIT  FACE  !  THE  KIT WILL  COST  MORE  THEN  5  TO  SHIP IT  YOU  POOR  BASTERED  !  WHEN THE  LAST  TIME  YOU  SHIPPED  SOMETHING  THE  SIZE  OF  A  KIT  SOMEWHERE  !  OH  WAIT  !  YOU  DON'T  ALWAYS  COME  THROW  WITH  YOUR  DEALS  MY  BAD  !
> 
> WHEN I  SENT  YOU  OUT  JUST  THE  FRAME  FOR  YOU  MONTY  IT  WAS  ALMOST  $4.00  !  SO  BASICLY  RONNY  GAVE  YOU  THE  KIT  AND  IS  PAYING  FOR  SHIPPING !  :uh:
> *



:rofl::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 22 2009, 11:55 AM~12781166
> *:rofl::roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


MARKY MY MATH DOESN'T ALWAYS ADD UP BUT I BELIVE SOME ONE MIGHT BE GETTING FUCKED !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 08:59 AM~12781198
> *MARKY  MY  MATH  DOESN'T   ALWAYS  ADD  UP   BUT   I  BELIVE  SOME  ONE  MIGHT  BE  GETTING  FUCKED !
> *


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i see u all think im tryin to fuck someone over hun


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

suupp DEUCES


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 22 2009, 11:51 PM~12788290
> *i see u all think im tryin to fuck someone over hun
> *


Nah bro they're giving MTX crap for trying to pull one over on you.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 22 2009, 10:16 PM~12789393
> *Nah bro they're giving MTX crap for trying to pull one over on you.
> *


  *EXACTLY!* :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sale today fellas stay tuned


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm waiting!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

all the kits r 10 dollars each and r complete


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I got dibbs on a 67 impala, pm me duces!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

DIBS ON THE BLAZER , 41 PICK UP AND THE 76 CAPRICE


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what happend to u buy 2 lowrider caddys off me


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 8 2009, 11:10 AM~12941368
> *what happend to u buy 2 lowrider caddys off me
> *


SEND THOSE AS WELL


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't sell my caddys! Them are paid for already.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 8 2009, 10:56 AM~12941297
> *all the kits r 10 dollars each and r complete
> 
> 
> ...


I will take the 66 camino homie. pm sent


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i will be back later send me pm on ur wants ok later


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll take the 53/54 chevy and the 70 monte is still available


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: what u wont 4 one of tham 70 montes? pm me  i got cash


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

67 impala sold to lowridermodels 
50 ford and 53/54 gasser kits sold to modeltech
blazer/41/caprice/and caddys sold to AJ128


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'LL TAKE THE '51 CHEVY FLEETLINE


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

51 fleetline sold to beto


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAKE THAT MONEY BRO ! HOPE EVERYTHING TURNS OUT FOR THE BEST FOR YOU AND THE FAMILY ! 

DONT BE TO PROUD TO A TAKE LESSER JOB IF IT HELPS KEEP THE FAMILY FEED !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 01:48 PM~12942436
> *MAKE THAT  MONEY  BRO !  HOPE  EVERYTHING  TURNS  OUT FOR THE  BEST  FOR  YOU  AND  THE  FAMILY !
> 
> DONT  BE  TO  PROUD  TO  A  TAKE  LESSER  JOB  IF  IT  HELPS  KEEP  THE  FAMILY  FEED !
> *



X2! Keep ya head up bro!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Ron, call me I'll stop by and pick it up.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Is the 65 Riviera still available ?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i still have the rivi


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 8 2009, 01:40 PM~12942400
> *51 fleetline sold to beto
> *


Thanks Ron, picked up early from yor dad.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

anyone that is buyin kits off me send me a pm so i can know what ur buyin thank you Deuces76


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GOT MY KITS TODAY. THANKS BRO.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ur welcome homie anytime uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks to aj128 and modeltech for stepin up and buyin the kits thanks alot guys


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

some of my projects


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good brotha... lovin the pink on the first ride:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

puttin in work bro, nice. Are you comeing to NNL???


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Them rides looking good bro!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya lookin sweet brotha.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Make me a deal on a Caddy!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD RONNI!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

damm someone beat me to the Lowrider Vette  ,nothing wrong with 2 vettes though.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: on the camaro


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## supersport62 (Feb 10, 2009)

post some more stuff!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres my 70 kingswood wagon


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres some pics of my collection of models and DONT ASK THERE NOT FOR SALE


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

damn lotsa nice stuff there


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice collection dog!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro that wagon is sweet..NOW DROP IT TO THE GROUND!!!...LOL :biggrin: 

and ya hope ur ready to ship the package (you now wat i mean )..lol hit me back bro :biggrin:


----------



## supersport62 (Feb 10, 2009)

none are not completely done yet...working on finishin them.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

nice caddy!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey homie u get my last pm?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yea i got it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 17 2009, 04:19 PM~13306737
> *hey homie u get my last pm?
> *


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn that an freakin nice haul .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

and heres some projects i got goin on








and newstyle 66 elco


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO DILDO76 ! I GOT A SET OF 59-60'S SKIRTS FOR YOUR 59 BUILD FOOL! THOSE 58'S MONT LOOK RIGHT ON THERE ! HIT ME A PM WITH YOUR ADDY AND I SHIP THEM THIS WEEK !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie u got a shitload of kits n sum dope ass builds. im really diggin that camaro concept n pink vette


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres some kits for sell the 39 panel is missin the hood and undies and the pro street lincoln is missin back bumper other then that is all there 








resin fastback lincoln has donor car 
resin 55 chevy cab is made by ron cash 
resin 39 chevy needs work 








70 impala custom work done by tribaldogg


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

all kits forsale


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Any prices on those boxed kits?? or is it an auction or best offer?


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 25 2008, 04:27 PM~10734508
> *Damn i think this dude robbed tha truck driver!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


no wonder the hobby shop had a shipping delay,,,lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

model kits r all 12 dollars each and the resin kits the 55 truck cab is 15 the 41 linc is 18 and the 39 chevy is ten and the mini truck is 18


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 12 2009, 04:55 PM~13865308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for this and is it complete ???


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

70 impala custom is 40 with donor kit the body work was done by roger


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THAT 39 FOUR DOOR IM INTERESTED


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

snap fast chevy truck sold to Bos82


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

any more 76's or lowrider caddys or 63 impalas pm me on a price bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Like em both plus the mailbox :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUhhh im feelin that pink corvette Deuce that shit Go :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres pics of my shop


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!!! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 31 2009, 09:29 PM~14643212
> *WOW!!! :0
> *


X10 :0 :0 :0


----------



## supersport62 (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah he got alotta models but getting the shop to what it is now was a good amount of work.


----------



## supersport62 (Feb 10, 2009)

not completely done yet but close. a thanks to deuces76 for the kits and stuff.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro lookin good up in here... :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Deuces76 Let me guess? you also have a bomb shelter. so incase we get attacted
you got enough kit's to take underground,, and build for the next 10 or 15 years..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just fuckin with you man..you have a cool thread..and great builds..
but I do want to show my mom some day,,so she wont think I am the only 
crazy one!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

YOUR DECALS ARE ON THE WAY!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 13 2009, 11:19 AM~15342468
> *just fuckin with you man..you have a cool thread..and great builds..
> but I do want to show my mom some day,,so she wont think I am the only
> crazy one!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## supersport62 (Feb 10, 2009)

haha no man he aint gotta bomb shelter but he do have enuf kits to keep him consistantly busy for along while.....as soon as im done with a few kits ill be postin up more pics.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

this is my impala collection


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

quit bullshittin ronnie :biggrin: and post the elco already lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

*dont ask none r for sale *


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u will see the elco in time i had to get some goodies for it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 28 2009, 09:10 AM~15491613
> *dont ask none r for sale
> *


how about trades then!?! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 28 2009, 12:10 PM~15491613
> *dont ask none r for sale
> *





well sence none are for sale, you wanna just send me one lol, anyone will do, im not picky lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 28 2009, 11:10 AM~15491613
> *dont ask none r for sale
> *



What my 70's your sending ! 

I see ! You know i have a stack of Impala's also , but you want to have more ! Your making me chase after them 70 's now !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i got three cases of 70,s that i didnt take a pic of


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 28 2009, 11:21 AM~15491723
> *i got three cases of 70,s that i didnt take a pic of
> *


 :twak: :tears: :twak: See why you got to tease a brother !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i get more this weekend and in a few weeks x-mas comes early for me :tongue:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Oct 28 2009, 11:25 AM~15491752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Ronnie ! Glad your back to building fool and sharing with us again ! By the way how's your wife and son been ? Been awhile since we talked !

So whats the early ex-mas gift !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the wife and kid r good ur gettin a good -xmas gift from me this year


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres what ive been workin on lately


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!! Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks bro i will im buildin the truck for chris619


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Keep up the good work Ronny !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what happened to all the 1st pics??? :dunno:  the rest look dope though , nice builds :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 13 2009, 01:10 PM~15656399
> *Nice!!  Keep up the good work man!!
> *


X2. :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD RONIE :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin good bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce works bro. everythings looking good


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks bro i try


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya the rides are lookin all good bro...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 13 2009, 12:02 PM~15656366
> *heres what ive been workin on lately
> 
> 
> ...


  i likes :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the 63 will be at the show


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice builds....see you Sunday


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My pm box got deleted of everything  PLease pm me your addy and phone number !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 4 2009, 11:40 PM~15878168
> *ttt
> *


  que onda ron :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats up frank


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wats new bro did u start messn with that secret project yet


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yea alittle on both of them but put them away to work on some radicals


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 5 2009, 12:03 AM~15878302
> *yea alittle on both of them but put them away to work on some radicals
> *


wen r u gonna post them up and wat other rads u got hmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i got 2 67 impalas a subara wrk and a ford splash kit also


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 5 2009, 12:09 AM~15878334
> *i got 2 67 impalas a subara wrk and a ford splash kit also
> *


  

so wheres the pics @ i wanna see sum pics :biggrin: u know the routine pics or its not happening sum shit like that lol.......


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 5 2009, 12:21 AM~15878377
> *
> 
> so wheres the pics @  i wanna see sum pics  :biggrin: u know the routine pics or its not happening sum shit like that  lol.......
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

X4 :0 oh wait oops i started this :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 11 2009, 10:45 PM~15956378
> *TTT
> *


hey wheres the pics :angry: ronnie we want updates we want updates we want updates :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

there will be


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 12 2009, 01:02 AM~15956501
> *hey wheres the pics  :angry: ronnie we want updates we want updates we want updates  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

YEAH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

me with dale jr race car


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

me and my homie kita from UCE CC


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Bout time I see what that MUGG looks like! :biggrin: Nice pic brother, hope you and your family have a Merry one...  I'll hit you later...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 24 2009, 01:28 PM~16079662
> *me and my homie kita from UCE CC
> 
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 24 2009, 12:28 PM~16079662
> *me and my homie kita from UCE CC
> 
> 
> ...


What up bro! 
Lookin like a younger Biff from Back to the Future :biggrin: 





Just givin you some shit homie!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

merry xmas  

updates updates :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

UPDATES?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

chill homies


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 3 2010, 07:31 PM~16174307
> *chill homies
> *


UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

RONNIE THIS THREAD NEEDS SUM PICS BRO


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

it will once i get my card for my camara


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

A likely story! :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that shit looks good bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2010, 10:02 PM~16251381
> *that shit looks good bro!
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16251498
> *X2
> *


X3 :wow: yeah pics!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the ls monte is not opened up by me my boy jimbo is doin all the work im not


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok heres my updates
























and heres the monte ls opened up by my homie jimbo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good ronnie.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice camaro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Loooookeeeeeng Gooood! :biggrin: Dam you sliced up that maro! :0 :ninja:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Projects are lookin good Ron.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 16 2010, 05:02 PM~16311709
> *ok heres my updates
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh snap more pics :biggrin: 

j/k bro rides r lookn good homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

projects lookin good


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 10 2010, 10:58 PM~16251329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 24 2009, 08:46 PM~13103617
> *some of my projects
> 
> 
> ...


hey ronnie are the last 3 skylarks they look like they are :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 16 2010, 09:02 PM~16311709
> *ok heres my updates
> 
> 
> ...







some nice looking wips ronnie :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 16 2010, 06:02 PM~16311709
> *ok heres my updates
> 
> 
> ...


damn edward siccor hands lol that will look bad ass when its done good work man like all of them mostly the camaros


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 16 2010, 06:02 PM~16311709
> *ok heres my updates
> 
> 
> ...


damn edward siccor hands lol that will look bad ass when its done good work man like all of them mostly the camaros


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

oops i did that twice lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres pics of my caddy interior


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMELZ! :h5:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thankz homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 22 2010, 07:24 PM~16380799
> *heres pics of my caddy interior
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good bro  now finish it up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

All rides are looking clean bro the detail on the caddy interior parts is plain sick bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 23 2010, 06:25 PM~16388877
> *thanks everyone
> *


Thanks? :angry: UPDATES! UPDATES! UPDATES! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 22 2010, 07:24 PM~16380799
> *heres pics of my caddy interior
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

UPDATES BRO :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

looking good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ronnie, that interior is lookin clean bro!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i like that interior Ron!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HEY BRO ...
DID THE DEEP DISH SUPREMES COME IN THE 70 IMPALA KIT YOU HAVE IN THE PIC?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yea


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CAN I TRADE YOU SOMETHING FOR THEM... I WANT TO GET THEM CASTED...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

JUST THE RIMS DONT NEED TIRES OR ANYTHING?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres updates on my caddy interior is done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Ronnie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks james


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: Lookin good ron


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 25 2010, 05:02 PM~16408618
> *heres updates on my caddy interior is done
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good bro  ur almost there homie now finisher up


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

look at what i got today


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres a quick pic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 27 2010, 03:47 PM~16431776
> *heres a quick pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sweet bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 27 2010, 05:47 PM~16431776
> *heres a quick pic
> 
> 
> ...



nice bro hope you get to put those goodies to good use


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres what ive been workin on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 31 2010, 11:20 PM~16474583
> *heres what ive been workin on
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD RONNIE  I LIKES THE COLOR ON IT BRO :wow:  KEEP IT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 1 2010, 03:20 AM~16474583
> *heres what ive been workin on
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: looks sick ronnie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea Ronnie. That looks sick bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking nice ronnie !! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: x2 lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 1 2010, 01:20 AM~16474583
> *heres what ive been workin on
> 
> 
> ...



looks gangsta :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sick brother!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice 70 brotha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 1 2010, 12:20 AM~16474583
> *heres what ive been workin on
> 
> 
> ...



 thats coming out good deuce :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres more updates on what ive been doin


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work brother


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: REALLY NICE BROTHER!!! :wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

rides lookin good ronnie,got to have your wife stop building all these nice rides and you takin credit for them bro!..............j/k foo!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 15 2010, 10:32 PM~16625325
> *heres more updates on what ive been doin
> 
> 
> ...


damn ronnie them cotton candy bowties look sick bro :wow:   keep it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 31 2010, 11:20 PM~16474583
> *heres what ive been workin on
> 
> 
> ...



looking good roni, those rims look bad ass :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

goin nutz with the pink i see :biggrin: had a couple extra cans of it maybe lol


looks real good ronnie  


get at me about them nascar kits foo


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lookin good on both of those. Nice work.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 05:41 PM~16630361
> *Lookin good on both of those. Nice work.
> *


x2


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

70 impala done


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow that looks good!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 16 2010, 08:44 PM~16633622
> *70 impala done
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit bas ass 

but whats with the ford in a chevy :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

fast like a nascar homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 16 2010, 08:49 PM~16633705
> *fast like a nascar homie
> *



o'rly :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 16 2010, 06:44 PM~16633622
> *70 impala done
> 
> 
> ...


damn ronnie the 70 came out sweet bro  :wow: i likes it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD G


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 16 2010, 06:49 PM~16633705
> *fast like a nascar homie
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 16 2010, 08:23 PM~16635177
> *damn ronnie the 70 came out sweet bro   :wow: i likes it
> *


X2 nice and clean


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice 70 bro.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 16 2010, 07:44 PM~16633622
> *70 impala done
> 
> 
> ...


  

whats it gonna take to send that my way :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

oh pm me your addy for the millionth time :happysad: ...i gotta send out the monte


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 16 2010, 06:44 PM~16633622
> *70 impala done
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BROTHER!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Updates? :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 24 2010, 09:45 PM~16718458
> *Updates? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


X2 yeah wurs the updates ronnie :wow:


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

that 70 looks clean bro nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 17 2010, 04:44 AM~16633622
> *70 impala done
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The 70 came out nice clean homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

some updates on what im workin on 
































and these r gettin built for a memeber of Rollerz only cc


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn ronnie u been puting in sum build time huh :biggrin: lookn good bro i 'likes that chrysler bro it's lookn sweet brother  :wow: keep up great werk homie


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DAMN BRO THE BUILDS ARE SICK....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: Builds are lookin good ronnie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some nice projects you got goin on there ronnie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Ronnie. Glad the Olds made it to you that fast bro.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 28 2010, 06:44 PM~16752926
> *
> and these r gettin built for a memeber of Rollerz only cc
> 
> ...



is it david ?  :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres what ive been workin on box stock


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Ronnie!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 7 2010, 01:49 PM~16820877
> *heres what ive been workin on box stock
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RONI IT LOOKS BETTER IN THE SUN BRO   U DID A SWEET JOB ON IT HOMIE


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13103617
> *some of my projects
> 
> 
> ...



I NEED ME SUM OF THOSE OLD SCHOOL IMPALA KITS HOMIE


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 28 2010, 05:44 PM~16752926
> *some updates on what im workin on
> 
> 
> ...


that's steady detailing right there. Well done


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here bro.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

comin soon backyard boggie 57 rag newstyle 66 elco Le cab from Westside cc dodgers Ls monte carlo lowrider vette


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:|  :|


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 11 2010, 12:37 PM~16861700
> *comin soon backyard boggie 57 rag newstyle 66 elco Le cab from Westside cc dodgers Ls monte carlo lowrider vette
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RONI U BEEN BUSY HUH  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE  KEEP US POSTED BRO :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 11 2010, 02:37 PM~16861700
> *comin soon backyard boggie 57 rag newstyle 66 elco Le cab from Westside cc dodgers Ls monte carlo lowrider vette
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn fool, those are gonna be dope as fuck!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: projects lookin good ron


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 11 2010, 01:37 PM~16861700
> *comin soon backyard boggie 57 rag newstyle 66 elco Le cab from Westside cc dodgers Ls monte carlo lowrider vette
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 11 2010, 04:37 PM~16861700
> *comin soon backyard boggie 57 rag newstyle 66 elco Le cab from Westside cc dodgers Ls monte carlo lowrider vette
> 
> 
> ...





looks like some fun ronnie :biggrin: 

you know i wanna see that LS come to life  and speaking of LS, where the hell is jimbo :biggrin: ninjas been out for a minute :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice lineup :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 05:32 AM~16868515
> *looks like some fun ronnie :biggrin:
> 
> you know i wanna see that LS come to life   and speaking of LS, where the hell is jimbo :biggrin:  ninjas been out for a minute :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 25 2008, 04:58 PM~10734380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam bro you stay stocked up with models


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 11 2010, 10:37 PM~16861700
> *comin soon backyard boggie 57 rag newstyle 66 elco Le cab from Westside cc dodgers Ls monte carlo lowrider vette
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres what ive been doin lately








































and heres a few gifts from my pops


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wave:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

dammit ron, dont be stengy :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro, and the stash is pretty dope too!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

Your decals maybe done tomorrow ....let me get at one of those 72 Catalina kits bro....I'll trade ya something and may be a 67 too what u think


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

Your decals maybe done tomorrow ....let me get at one of those 72 Catalina kits bro....I'll trade ya something and may be a 67 too what u think


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN RONI THEM BUILDS IS LOOKN GOOD BRO  THAT 57 RAG IS LOOKN SWEET HOMIE  KEEP UP THE GREAT WERK :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 22 2010, 08:40 PM~16966906
> *heres what ive been doin lately
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 23 2010, 04:40 AM~16966906
> *heres what ive been doin lately
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WE NEED SUM UPDATES IN THIS THREAD :biggrin: BADLY TOO :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wow: about time we some updates :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice bro, I like the marble effect on the camaro :biggrin:. Any update on the blazer and frame ?????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 20 2010, 01:37 PM~17553365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD RONI  :wow: NOW FINISIH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Lookin GOOD brother!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys got about 6 new rides comin out waitin on chrome


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 20 2010, 07:52 PM~17557226
> *thanks guys got about 6 new rides comin out waitin on chrome
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

Damn nice stash how much for a 70 monte i die for montes i have a 72 monte my self i wanna do a replica


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 20 2010, 03:37 PM~17553365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :wow: :nicoderm: 









:0 :0 :0 :0 break out :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 





> BOUT MUTHA FAAWKIN TIME NIKKA SHIIIT   i almost though tu don fell off
> 
> i want me a camaro now !!!!! a real one


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SICK WORK


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 20 2010, 04:37 PM~17553365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Builds are lookin' good !


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ARE THOSE CATALINAS A RE RELEASE... ???


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 16 2010, 07:02 PM~16311709
> *ok heres my updates
> 
> 
> ...


i need the wheels off the camaro PM me.....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yea the catalina is a re-relese


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

were did you pick it up at i have been looking no luck....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

picked them up for my suppler


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

is this the one that is the race car option also...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yes sir it does


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here is some of the stuff I found in my storge from like 10 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry the pics are so big


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 28 2010, 04:27 PM~17635103
> *lookin good bro
> *


 thanks bro at one point they where put together but that was menys years ago I got to get back into it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 28 2010, 05:27 PM~17635103
> *lookin good bro
> *


x2!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

pics from SOCIOS UCE CC


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

NICE PICS RONNIE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

took more check out uce topic


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Terrific work up in here!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sup Ronnie...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 30 2010, 08:17 PM~17650216
> *Sup Ronnie...
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup guys


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sup brother... :wave:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nothing much brother had a good day seein my UCE BROTHERS and see my other car club familys u know


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I heard that! :h5: Supposed to go but, you know...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

its cool brother did u see the pics i took in the socios topic in the events topic


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yupp in PYR and Car clubs... :h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

any updates on the rag ? that fucker was 90% done ....FINISH IT !!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2010, 01:19 AM~17629488
> *here is some of the stuff I found in my storge from like 10 years ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











:0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres a few rides i just finished up 
















































and my orignal amt 66 impala work in progress


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Ronnie... Good to see you back at the bench...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the 60 impala just won best lowrider at this past weekends goodguys carshow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin real good ronnie........................ hows the little one doin?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hes doin fine ill take a pic and post it up


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres a pic of my son


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cute kid.............. good thing he gets his looks from the ol lady :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 

im j/p bro............ im glad everythings good with the little one


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

this 62 rag will be an UCE CC ride
































and dont ask none r forsale or trade


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn roni projects look sweet bro  keep it up homie  

hey roni since them kits are'nt for sale or trade can we have sum parts off of them :biggrin: atleast 

jk bro :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18471929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is very nice ride...congrats on the win.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks bro its forsale it has alot of chrome work done to it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 2 2010, 07:45 PM~18473400
> *this is very nice ride...congrats on the win.
> *



X 2! 

That UCE ride should be sweet too ! I'll be watchin' for this one !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good ron and congrats on the win :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 2 2010, 04:51 PM~18473009
> *this 62 rag will be an UCE CC ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Ron all the rides are lookin sweet!!!!!!congrats on the win.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2010, 07:47 PM~18473824
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Ron all the rides are lookin sweet!!!!!!congrats on the win.
> *



x 2 ron let me know when you ready to start that caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18471929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i want to see whats up with the rag top 63, looking good ron :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good bro! Nice work


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## AMITH (Dec 1, 2009)

nice work, whats that paint you use on the T buggy


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

testors one coat inca gold


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 3 2010, 11:34 AM~18478192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :cheesy: thats mine bro
































:happysad: sorry to hijack ya thread deuces!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> this 62 rag will be an UCE CC ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> > this 62 rag will be an UCE CC ride
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 2 2010, 07:56 PM~18473482
> *thanks bro its forsale it has alot of chrome work done to it
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2010, 05:18 PM~18518895
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  thats mine bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 5 2010, 11:36 AM~18740538
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


I DONT KNOW BRO ITS YOUR STUFF... I HATE GIVEN PRICES ON OTHER PEOPLE STUFF... JUST LOOKIN FOR THE COMPLETE BODY/GLASS/CROME YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... DONT WANT ANY OF THE DRAG STUFF...YOU TELL ME ...AN HURRY WHILE I STILL GOT SOME PAY PAL MONEY LEFT..... :0 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit..those paint jobs look drippin wet man...gots to get my safari wagon outs that way.. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 2 2010, 04:51 PM~18473009
> *this 62 rag will be an UCE CC ride
> 
> 
> ...




Builds lookin GOOD brother. That ford looks CHUNKY!!! :wow: :wow: Bay shit...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 2 2010, 02:33 PM~18471921
> *heres a few rides i just finished up
> 
> 
> ...



ok, so i gotta ask..is that 60 comin my way? ya got me wandering seriously brother!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW Oct 5 2010, 11:36 AM | | Post #418 

LOW LIFE

Posts: 1,578
Joined: Apr 2010
From: Niagara Falls N.y.
Car Club: DYNASTY M.C.C.




QUOTE(DEUCES76 @ Sep 2 2010, 07:56 PM) 
thanks bro its forsale it has alot of chrome work done to it

HOW MUCH? 

 :dunno: ya never got back to me on the 60 either!
i asked ya how much a while ago.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that blue 60 is gone already on its way to florida


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 11 2010, 04:33 PM~18784837
> *that blue 60 is gone already on its way to florida
> *


ok thats koo no prob..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

but will have more builds forsale soon


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im doin da happy dance over here :boink: :h5: :run: :run: :naughty: :boink: 

lmao...haha


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 11 2010, 04:42 PM~18784900
> *but will have more builds forsale soon
> *


ill be watchin.... :squint:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

X2 if ole eagle eye dont get um first^^^


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres alittle something im ive been workin on yellow 62 duece from Goodtimes cc
















and my little racecar im workin on as well


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 14 2010, 03:36 PM~18811855
> *heres alittle something im ive been workin on yellow 62 duece from Goodtimes cc
> 
> 
> ...



sick duece!! the 1:1 is sick also!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's a bright as yellow. It's gonna be a sick 62 bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 14 2010, 05:36 PM~18811855
> *heres alittle something im ive been workin on yellow 62 duece from Goodtimes cc
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a killa yellow bro ! Keep us posted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats te color i need crewzer to be. I think i have that color if its HOK...damn thats just fuckin bright! :biggrin: wheres my shades


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

http://imgur.com/lXA1W


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i hate that photobucket bein a turd on your end. that g-house is the shit my brother! Jayson ya outdone yourself on that badboy. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

pic lost


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

deleted pic


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

pic gone


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Badass 76 deuces


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks sorry for the big pics


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

pink86regal built the glasshouse for me as a gift


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

fixin pic


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

fixin pic


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

deleted pic


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: nice car


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 18 2010, 04:16 PM~19362671
> *:biggrin:  nice car
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thank u jason built it for me


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brotha...sick ass ride bro..nice work but dang them is some big ass pics...lmao :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i know i wanted to do close up shots lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

haha..all good brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What's up?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats crackin Ronnie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup mike sup james


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok heres some update pics


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 22 2011, 11:13 PM~19670523
> *
> *


KILLER PROJECTS :cheesy: I GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE..  
I WAS GOING TO DO THE GTO TOO!! THAT LOOKS SWEET!! :thumbsup:


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

hey great work i know you said to sell or trades. i saw you had a HOT ROD LINCOLN. i got one for like $3.00 and it has no instructions is there any way you can put pics of them up, or just sell that to me. i know no sells but i really what to put that car togather can you help?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i can copy them and then send them to u


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks for the comps bro


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks tell me what you need


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

send me ur addy in a pm bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Opey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 22 2011, 09:12 PM~19670518
> *ok heres some update pics
> 
> 
> ...


opey? LOL..now that i can see these works of art, they look awesome brother. Nice work !!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 22 2011, 11:12 PM~19670518
> *ok heres some update pics
> 
> 
> ...


lets see those wheels by the vette..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

there for the magaum


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol i still wanna see um


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ill post pics either tommorrow or this week


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn ronnie you wasnt lying bro puttin it down


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice builds....send me da 67 to get painted....also get a regal going for me....when u get sum time.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good shit in here!!!!!nice work homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

always good shit to see in here!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

Roller67 being built for the BayArea Club pres of RollerzOnly CC


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

dude! the paint on the cars are smoooooth!!! and that astro.... off the hook!!! looks fantastic! but is it paint? or a decal?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

its paint no decals hand painted


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

DEUCES76 said:


> Roller67 being built for the BayArea Club pres of RollerzOnly CC


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DEUCES76 said:


> Roller67 being built for the BayArea Club pres of RollerzOnly CC


:wow: :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Solid work Duece !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big hoss (Aug 5, 2011)

love all your work.i see you have a lot of caddys.if u wanna trade or sell one or two,hit me up.


----------



## big hoss (Aug 5, 2011)

i want a caddy or two,i'll trade u or buy.if your willing to,hit me up


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

DEUCES76 said:


> its paint no decals hand painted


whats up big dogg what you working on these days


----------

